# What's with floor vents?



## SnootyPuffs (May 30, 2010)

Do all bunnies love to sit on top of floor vents when the A/C is on? All of mine will lay on top of vents all day if they can. I've had bunnies in the past that did the same thing. It's just so cute for some reason.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 30, 2010)

They might like the breeze.  

I had a cat that would come in during the winter and push me and my sister off of the floor vents so that he could lay on them and get warm. He was a nasty booger too...haha. He would force you off, and if you didn't budge, you'd better be prepared for getting bit!

Emily


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 31, 2010)

Three of mine lay on the vents in summer and winter. It's cute to watch Wilbur & Jackie to see which one gets more of the vent.

Susan


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 1, 2010)

My bunnies are obsessed with floor grates! lol They especially like the breeze when the a/c comes on. In general, one of my bunnies will position himself wherever there is a nice breeze whether it's by a fan or by an open window.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

Funny how people always say it's cruel to house rabbits in wire floor cages, yet our house rabbits always sought out the metal vents - no matter what time of year.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2010)

The bunnies loved to lie on them in the winter. A couple of years ago, Tallulah and Rory took to PEEING down the vents. Only took a couple of times of that game for me to block them off! They ruined the fun for everybun


----------



## Pipp (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL Pam! 

Out of curiosity, are the grates set in wood or linoleum floors or in rooms with rugs? 

My little guys always hang out by the wall vents or floor vents for heat in the winter because they seem to get cold easier than the big guys. And all my guys like being close to an air flow in the summer. 

And all of them, the big guys especially, like to sit on the vents or anything else that will give them traction. Given a choice, all my rabbits will always lie on something that lets them get a grip for a quick get-away. 

They all HATE my linoleum floors. Poor bunnies!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 1, 2010)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> A couple of years ago, Tallulah and Rory took to PEEING down the vents.



LOL!! A lot of people would LOVE it if their rabbits did their business on a grate! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## BethM (Jun 1, 2010)

My house has all the vents near the ceiling. My poor bunnies!  They do like squishing themselves down in the gaps between the area rugs to take advantage of the cool hardwood floors.


----------



## SnootyPuffs (Jun 1, 2010)

This is all too funny. Peeing down floor vents? Now that I have bunnies, I could see them doing this and making cheeky comments after the fact. Bun's have the funniest of ATTITUDE, docile or otherwise. It cracks me up! I think of some of the buns I know (or meet) as little hooligans. The more freedom they get? The greater that "world revolves around me" attitude comes out. It's the most comical thing! It's a bunny, so I let it be. They're not aggressive or mean, just spunky, snooty, and highly opinionated (inspired my screename). 

Maybe floor vents ought to be a required element for a bun' on care sheets? Usually they say, avoid drafts, then I see buns hunting out breezy spots.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> LOL Pam!
> 
> Out of curiosity, are the grates set in wood or linoleum floors or in rooms with rugs?




Carpeted rooms. 

And yes - peeing down the grates was very popular.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2010)

:roflmao: Thankfully, my house is grate -free!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont think floor vents are as popular here in Oz..houses here mostly have them in the ceiling with ducted heating/cooling.

But i'm sure my bunnies would absolutely love to lay on them...yep i can just picture them doing so..


----------

